# استفسار طالب ثانويه عن الخطوط السعوديه &_^



## ammar.... (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



انا طالب سعودي متخرج من ثالث ثنوي علمي وطموحي اتوظف في الخطوط السعوديه (كاونتر - تسويق) او (صيانه) ايهم انسب


بس ماني عارف وين دراستها وايش تنصحوني فيه ..


ابي اعرف عن اسماء وروابط جامعات التدريس عندنا ؟


ايش افضل ادرسها في السعوديه او خارج السعوديه ؟ (طبعا الخارج علا حسابي)


لو خارج السعوديه كمان اسم ورابط الجامعه ؟


وما استغنا من خبرتكم ونصائحكم تاج في راسي والله الموفق

لكم مني اجمل تحيه,,,,​


----------



## ammar.... (6 يوليو 2010)

فين الاخوان الكرام ............. ارجو الافاده


----------



## ammar.... (9 يوليو 2010)

للرفع ........... معقول مافي حد يقدر يفيدني ويخدمني !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ما توقعت باالاقي مثل الي صار

ولو ما حد عارف الرجاء الذكر لان التقديم للجامعات بداء وانا ادخل الموقع هادا من غير فايده

مابغا اخش الموقع من غير شي علا كدا لو ما حد عارف يخبرني او يدلني علا شخص عارف

او امسح الموقع وما اخش ثاني لاني ماستفدت

مشكور ......الله الموفق


----------

